# hi.



## akaJAY7 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hello all.
I currently drive an MG ZR, but am looking for a TT as I want something more sporty.
Will have to wait until after my hol in May, and then my car will be up for sale and I will be wanting a coupe 180/225 - but dont want to spend over 5k. So I'll have to see whats about.

Just wondered if theres a link to common modifications, any suggestions what to look out for when buying etc, and just to generally say hi


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi jay7, Welcome to TTF, I had a MGZR Mk1 & Mk2 before my VXR Corsa. If you get a 180 you'll always wish you had a 225, probably won't be much difference in price.
H.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello, and welcome to the forum... 

There is a powerful search facility which will allow you to look for some good mod's... I think you will find that most people will recommend you get some work done by WAK ( a member here) he is great with TT's and does lots of Mod's which people really like... Search through the MK1 forum for more information!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welco  me


----------



## akaJAY7 (Mar 18, 2009)

thanks for the welcomes 

silly as it sounds, I was drawn to the 225 because of the dual exit exhausts...
my ZR is only a 105, so im sure the 180TT will be plenty quick enough, but i'll see whats about and keep options open.


----------



## davelindon (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi. You should be able to pick up a decent 01 TT 1.8 225bhp Quattro for around £5,000. I bought a 03 3.2 Auto earlier this year for less than £8,500!
Good Hunting. My advice, definately go for the Quattro you wont be dissapointed.


----------

